# snow goose reports



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

the word is that the snows that was in so dak are seen heading south in great no's.a guide in nw missouri said last nite that yesterday was one of there best days out of the last 4 wks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

talked to a landowner in se no dak today and he told me he seen a flock of snows thursday of last wk,so it is possible for a few flocks to be around


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

so dak sand lake hotline said that there are over a million birds in south part of state


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

south dakota has got most of the geese now.nebraska has said the majority of birds are in northern nebraska and south dakota.it wont be long before they are here


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

called squaw creek in mo today and they report that 300,000 snows holding in the area and they also said nebraska reported to them the snows had moved out of the rainwater basin north


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hasn't Squaw Creek had them long enough! :huh:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hasn't everbody south of use had them long enough.We need them to get here! The way it is going South Dakota is having another bangup year, I wish we could have one like that.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Chris I have some video you should see. Two to three million geese on one lake the flock was four to five hundred yards wide by seven miles long!!! But now for the good news the snow in SD is going fast and with the curent forcast the birds will be here in a few days. I would start to watch for scout flocks by mid week and we should have a good push by weeks end.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm taking Thurs. and Fri. off from work. I found the "X" yesterday while scouting.

Drop me a line Dean. I've been trying to get a hold of you.

I'm heading out Wed. afternoon to scout and setting up Thurs. morning.- Sat. night. :strapped:


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

A couple of friends were scouting/hunting east of Oaks this morning. Not much of anything around - guess they got lucky on what you call a scout flock or they are full of BS.

They shot 15 SOBs pass shooting and another 3 when they made a sneak. One sneak on the flock they pass shot at.

They said I could post this if I left out the exact locations. They claim to have taken pictures but neither live in the computer / digital age.

Good luck. Wish I had the vacation time to hunt spring snow geese in ND. Turkey hunting runs too thick in my blood and that is where I will be spending my spring hunting days.

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-03-25 19:56 ]


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Hit my email with your number again I can't send mail for some reason.It has to do with my lap top not your site.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dean,

Check your private messages through this forum, my phone numbers are there.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

So do I stay home & go to church ??? Or do I go SOB hunting ??? I get Friday & Monday off. Do I need to go sit on the SD border ??? Or wait another week ??? Now don't make me scold you. This Spring SOB hunting is totaly diferent than Fall SOB hunting, in as we are suppose to wack as many as possible. They are not going to be here very long anyway. So let the carnage begin :grin: ??? ??? ???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think everbody that is hunting this weekend will be set up right by the SD/ND border.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Just like the day that you get skunked fishing but it turns into a limit at the bar ...

I pressed these guys on their 15+ SOB day earlier this week. Said no one else is seeing much including the biologists.

They came clean. They saw a few flocks in the air and a few pheasants in the fields. Never got out of the truck except to exercise the dog. No shots fired.

So my earlier post was wrong, but this site and other sites allowed me to call their bluff.

They still were out on the prairie - while I am sitting at a computer.

Here is the link to ND snow geese migration report:

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/spr ... pdate.html

[ This Message was edited by: prairie hunter on 2002-03-29 08:49 ]


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2002)

traveled from forbs to lidgerwood today and no snows to be found.I am pretty sure they all pushed south yesterday.seen them in mass heading south yesterday


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

seen tons of snows heading north and on the ground from oakes to tewaukon wlr yesterday.was south of hwy 11


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of confirmations of birds heading north from Valley City to Detroit Lakes.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Just watched about 200 specks fly over the house.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been watching flocks go over Fargo all morning. I had to shut the blinds or I would've been worthless at work.

There is some birds stopping, but only temporarily from what I hear.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Could not resist the obvious. Detroit Lakes or Devils Lake. Chris must be thinking ice out crappies.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Went hunting today (April 9th) just south east of bottineau little north of overly right after school till about 8. Saw huge #'s of birds. It was crazy i didn't expect that many birds to be moving. It was even more that i would have hoped for. Shot 4, would have gotten more but bad shooting but then again what is a hunt w/o poor shooting. Went to go check out a near by slough and watched about 12 birds hover about 20 feet over the decoys. They only come when you aren't expecting. They came out of the north too which we hadn't been watching at all. Shooting picked up about 7:30 till the time we picked up decoys. We had to stop picking up the decoys about 3 time b/c there were so many birds flying over and they wanted into our spread. Had countless times where they would stop at about 60-70 yards circling then after about 5 passes they would head to the north. Had a great time and hope they stay around a little to do some more hunting. They are really moving so i would get out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Shot 4 today after school, lots of birds piling in from the north. Sure they will be gone by tomorrow night.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Went out again after school today, lots of birds when the clouds where hangin over use but after the front moved through lots of birds heading north. Saw one field with 30k or more!! But most of them left after the skies cleared. The birds are roosting in the fields, with mininmal sheet water. With the looks if this weekends forcast the spring 2002 season could be over for the year.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Chris called this morning and said the birds are in the air and heading North. He was by Alice and said everything was getting up and going high North. If looking to get out this weekend better look towards the Devil's Lake area and North of there. Also a report of very few birds left by Page.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I just got back from scouting. From Tower I headed straight north. There was one flock on the ground about 6 miles north. There was about 500 or so. I then continued north seeing numerous flocks going north. I went east of Page and then north. I found another flock of about 4-5 k on the ground about 10 miles east of Hope. I continued north not stopping until 4 miles south of hwy 2. Not a bird on the ground!! All the birds are heading north!! I went back west until hwy.1 and then back south to 29. Not a bird on the ground. Needless to say while I was driving there wasn't once where I counldn't see birds flying high and north. This weekend looks like it is it. Hopefully we can get some birds in tommorrow. Good luck to all!!


----------

